# Disable softkey backlight ?



## kyrumo (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anybody know how to disable the softkey backlight?

Thanks


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Under settings>> display go to set touch key backlight duration set it to never on


----------



## kyrumo (Sep 24, 2011)

The rom that I'm on AOKP does not have those settings :-(


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

kyrumo said:


> The rom that I'm on AOKP does not have those settings :-(


Settings - Display - Custom backlight settings - "Check" Use custom - Edit other levels... - set every option under Buttons to 0.


----------



## kyrumo (Sep 24, 2011)

jbzcar said:


> Settings - Display - Custom backlight settings - "Check" Use custom - Edit other levels... - set every option under Buttons to 0.


Thanks alot


----------

